# Advice on grooming at home



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Charlie is getting to the point that grooming is getting more challenging. Between the fine under ear hair and his butt feathering I'm going nuts trying to keep up on the matts. One matt was on his underbelly where the hair is very thin (near testicle area) - I had to cut that one out because brushing was irritating his skin there. There was one under his ear that I needed to cut out and one on his other ear that I worked out with my fingers. He gets brushed regularly but some of his hair is just soooo fine. 

I'm looking for advice on how to keep him from matting up further. Brush or conditioning spray reccomendations would be great. Currently we use this brush most of the time.
Petco Cushion Pin Dog Brush at PETCO

and sometimes this
Oscar Frank Universal Small Slicker Brush | PetEdge.com

If you have any links for specific products that have helped you please link to them.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Regular brushing helps. You can also use thinning shear in some of the areas where the hair tends to clump. 

Sometimes mats just have to be cut out...there's no other way. But for minor mats that can be teased out, try spraying with a conditioner (I use Chris Christensen's Ice on Ice). It makes the hair much easier to comb. And I usually do use a comb for teasing out mats, rather than a brush. 

I don't like using slicker brushes. I think it can irritate the skin. I prefer pin brushes. You can test them by brushing your arm with them. If it hurts you, it will not feel god to the dog. I use a Chris Christensen pin brush. I can brush my arm all day long and never feel like I'm scratching myself or irritating my skin.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

We use a rake to head off mats before they start. I also think it's gentler on the skin than a slicker, though I do finish with a slicker once I've loosened and removed the ead undercoat with the rake.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I use slicker brushes with my guys.... absolutely no skin irritation ever with any of our guys going back. I don't really dig in with the brushes though. Not sure how you'd have to be brushing to be scratching your golden's skin...? Should add that both guys get blissed out when I brush their chests and sides and bellies with the slicker. And fight over whose turn it is to get brushed.  

Brushing every evening or so will help keep the hair untangled. Or should. 

You aren't doing a prolonged grooming session every night. You are just doing a quick no-nonsense brush out of the ears (I pull the ears forward and brush the fur downward from the top of the head and down the neck), chest, front legs, belly, side, back, trousers and then tail. 

If you stay on top of the grooming - you will be done in a minute. 

Beyond that - best advice I can give you is to keep the ears trimmed. Bertie would otherwise have long shaggy years and even Jacks would, but I chopped all that off because the fluff will inevitably mat. I use thinning shears. 

I've never trimmed trousers on our goldens and never will. We have trimmed our collie's skirts - but that was necessity. If the coat is too long, he picks up twigs and leaves and they mat instantly. Thankfully that isn't a problem with goldens.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Mr. Bojangles said:


> I don't like using slicker brushes.


I think that depends on the individual dogs coat. Two of my three I can use a slicker on all day and they love it, it has never irritated their skin. I couldn't imagine keeping up with the grooming without it! One of the three however has a nice, easy to care for shorter coat the requires virtually no care minus the hair right behind the ears. I can't use a slicker brush on her since it would have a lot of contact with the skin, plus its rather unnecessary.

To the op i would recommend daily short sessions to keep up with the coat.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

A quick brushing every day should solve your problems.


----------

